# driveshaft removal from gearbox



## havingfun

hi everybody,in spain at sons, 


trying to remove a section of the driveshaft from the gear box on sons bellingo,he managed to split the drive shaft into 2 peices,bernand has managed to remove the front half by the wheel,but the back half that goes into the gear box is resiting all attempts to remove it.

we have been to the local garage but with our non spanish,and sons losing it on tecnical things,we are stuck.

we downloaded the haynes manual,but they just say pull out......and we,ve tried that for 4 days.......

please help.


----------



## Alfa_Scud

Unfortunately I can't help specifically with a Berlingo, but any driveshafts I've changed in the past have either been held in with allen/torx type bolts, which are clearly visible, or by an internal spring clip on the splined shaft of the inner CV that goes into the 'box.

In the second instance various levels of "pulling" has been required to release the shaft. It's usually managed by pushing the shaft towards the box to take up the "float" on the inner CV then sharply pulling back out (similar to using a slide hammer). 
Sometimes it has been a right ***** to get out, not good if you're trying to do it at a timed service or on a road section on a rally!


----------



## erneboy

Look here, see if it helps: http://www.citroen-owners-club.co.uk/citroen/index.php?showtopic=4251

Alan,


----------



## havingfun

thanks both of you,

we have tried the pushing etc,oh, and have undone the 2 11mm 
nuts, but because he has snapped the driveshaft in two,the bit going into the gearbox is only about 4inchs sticking out,excuse me being so technical........so they cant get a good grip,only with a pair of molegrips,which dosent give much purchase.


we asked the local garage how much to repair,and they want 500euros,and more if it takes more time,and they van is probly only worth about 800 euros.

thanks mags


----------



## erneboy

If you have someone who can electric weld you could make up a throw away slide hammer and weld it to the bit that's sticking out. That would give you some purchase on it.

It may be that if you remove the other side you could put a bar through the diff and hammer it that way. I don't know that diff so I am not sure, you could look at a gearbox and diff in a scrap yard and see, Alan.


----------



## fifthwheel

Hi, If you do attempt to weld to the shaft make sure the earth wire is clamped to the shaft, if not the power will ruin bearings etc as it most probably will arc as it tries to connect. Good luck.


----------



## cunny

havingfun said:


> hi everybody,in spain at sons,
> 
> trying to remove a section of the driveshaft from the gear box on sons bellingo,he managed to split the drive shaft into 2 peices,bernand has managed to remove the front half by the wheel,but the back half that goes into the gear box is resiting all attempts to remove it.
> 
> we have been to the local garage but with our non spanish,and sons losing it on tecnical things,we are stuck.
> 
> we downloaded the haynes manual,but they just say pull out......and we,ve tried that for 4 days.......
> 
> please help.


The end of the driveshaft in the gearbox will have a circlip onit. I normally use two tyre levers or two long screwdrivers between the shaft and gearbox and lever the shaft out.


----------



## erneboy

Just curious, how do you get the circlip on again? Alan.


----------



## cunny

erneboy said:


> Just curious, how do you get the circlip on again? Alan.


The new driveshaft will have a new one already fitted.


----------



## erneboy

I must be missing the point. I thought you were saying that the circlip held the driveshaft in place or was in some way preventing it being removed, if not why does it have a circlip on it? Just curious, Alan.


----------



## Alfa_Scud

erneboy said:


> Just curious, how do you get the circlip on again? Alan.


Although cunny said circlip, it sort of is but isn't. It's more a sprung retaining clip (round wire profile). It sits in a groove in the splines & compresses as you push the shaft home. Then you have to compress it again to pull the shaft out, hence either the "slide hammer" action type approach or cunny's levering approach.

The new shaft will have a clip already fitted on the end, so you don't need very long, thin fingers to get inside the gearbox to fit it! 8O


----------



## erneboy

Thanks for that. I know what is meant now, Alan.


----------



## havingfun

thank you everybody,

we are still strugleing with it,we,ve tried everything except the welding,and it still is not moving.

at the moment bernard is trying to undo a flange underneath,so he might get more room,this was only going to be a thankyou for taking us to the fires.........and it,s freezing cold, i,m not too bad because i can keep coming inside,and then go out with coffee and good cheer.

but thanks again for your kind help.

mags


----------



## ched999uk

I don't know the vehicle concerned but on Watercooled VW I have had there was a flange that once clean had a circlip under a little cover that held the flange onto the shaft.
It took me hours of pulling to work out it was there hidden in all the grease.

It's probably different on your car but it might be worth making sure that any grease and dirt is removed as you might see something that you missed?

Good Luck.


----------



## ched999uk

Just had an idea!!! Have you got the new one yet? If you have can you see any grooves for circlips/wire clips etc. or any such thing that may be holding it in?


----------



## erneboy

You can download the Haynes Manual for here for £20. Might be money well spent? Alan.

http://www.haynes.co.uk/webapp/wcs/...=2&stringValue=berlingo&searchTerm="berlingo"


----------



## Zebedee

Good thought Alan, but they already did.

See the OP.

Dave


----------



## erneboy

Read it this morning Dave, must have forgotten been thinking about this off and on all day. Old age.

Once years ago I was fitting a gearbox in a front wheel drive Simca, slipped the shaft into the diff and for some reason (can't remember what) I needed to take it out again. It would not move. We could not shift it. Had to remove the box again and press it out from the other side, took quite a bit of pressing too. No idea why, it was just jammed. Went back in again no bother.

If they can see through from the other side they could do that, it's more work but should get the job done, Alan.


----------



## cunny

erneboy said:


> Read it this morning Dave, must have forgotten been thinking about this off and on all day. Old age.
> 
> Once years ago I was fitting a gearbox in a front wheel drive Simca, slipped the shaft into the diff and for some reason (can't remember what) I needed to take it out again. It would not move. We could not shift it. Had to remove the box again and press it out from the other side, took quite a bit of pressing too. No idea why, it was just jammed. Went back in again no bother.
> 
> If they can see through from the other side they could do that, it's more work but should get the job done, Alan.


Can you take a picture of the bit sticking out of the gearbox so we can look at it and advise you how to remove it.


----------



## loddy

Take the other drive shaft out and use a long thin punch through the diff to punch it out, I have experienced the problem you have and they can be a bugger,

Loddy


----------



## erneboy

I suggested that this morning Loddy, I assume it's been tried, Alan.


----------



## havingfun

hi everybody


bernard finally had to cut through the shaft at the back by taking off the intermediat bearing flange,Then took the flange and the part of the shaft to a little shop in lliria,from who we had ordered the new drive shaft and only in spain,the whole shop got involved in getting it out,finally a guy managed to bash it out on the kerb.
The problem as we can now see was that the bearing and spigot was completely corroded together inside, before we can put it back we will have to sand and clean the bearing spigot.
Now(the Jobs done)just want to say thanks again to everybodys imput,it,s given us hope all through the day.

Thanks to everyone Mags


----------



## ched999uk

Glad to hear that you got it sorted. One thing to think about is how did something in the gearbox that should have been covered in oil corrode?

Might be worth checking all the seals before you put it back together.

Good Luck.


----------



## Alfa_Scud

Glad to hear you're eventually sorted, & nice to see the follow up.

Cheers


----------



## erneboy

Yes, glad you got it done. Very annoying when what should be a simple job just won't co-operate, Alan.


----------

